# Lousy typist find solution.



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you seen the commercial for Dragon speech to text software?
I bought this new software package, it has virtually eliminated my typing errors, and almost hundred percent accurate in what I dictate.
No I have no affiliation with this company.
I totally wrote this post to this form with this software.
I bought my copy of Dragon natural speech to text home edition from Amazon.
I paid about $50 with shipping and tax included.
So if you're not a very good typist this may be your answer.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got the app on my I-Phone, and it works great. And I don't remember, but it was either free or just a couple of bucks. But yea, it does work great!


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Just as a matter of interest Lee, how does it interpret your user name?


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a PC laptop, a couple of tablets (one iPad 3 and several Android) and a desktop PC. What headset do you use and how long did the "training" period last? I tried dictation software years ago and it still had a long ways to go. What about operating systems, have you tried it on machines using Windows 7 and iOs 6? What version of software are you using?


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

just a question, but I think after reading all inputs it has been answered. Does this app. work with the Mac and Ipad OS?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a desktop PC, I also have a the iPad 3.
I understand there's an app for the iPad 3, I'm planning on downloading it this afternoon.
The PC that the software is installed on is a Windows 7 PC.
I'll let you know when I download the software for the iPad how that works.
This post was written with that software 100%.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

If anyone is using windows 7 on your PC there is a program built in Called speech Recognition. So far I find , it works very well. And it is totally free. I typed this using it. Just do a search for speech recognition under help in windows . 
Thanks Roxanne


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Rob, I've just used it for texting. On those very rare occasions where I had to text while driving. Which is very easy. Tape your message, and then there's an option to post it to a text, e-mail, message, facebook or twitter. If some words didn't come out right, or it didn't understand it, you can fix it.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't understand why anyone text while driving. Even with this type software you still have to read what you wrote. I don't see how you can do that an drive.
I lost a son three years ago I wouldn't want to see that happen to anyone else.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

The program also allows you to do extra features, you can launch Microsoft word.
Save text, do a save as, within Microsoft Word. Send messages to your Facebook account with speech commands. You can email and send emails with voice commands.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, I guess that's proof I'm officially old. I look at what I type and correct spelling errors.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

There is one question that was asked that I didn't answer.
What do you use for microphone?
Headset with microphone built in comes with the package.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gary, sorry about your son. I've lost one too, he was much older (27), and wasn't to a car accident. But I do understand your concern, and trust me, as a dad and granddad, I don't do it (texting) often, and only under certain circumstances. And if I can, I pull over. I don't even answer my phone if I'm in any traffic, unless its my wife.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> I've got the app on my I-Phone, and it works great. And I don't remember, but it was either free or just a couple of bucks. But yea, it does work great!


Lee, there's no need for an app for your I-Phone... it's built in automatically. I have the I-Phone and My husband (who has a Droid) also has it... Look on your keypad where you would type: There is a little microphone to the left of the space bar. Tap it, wait for the tone, and speak. When you're done speaking, tap the "done" button. Same as your app, if there is something wrong with spelling, or it didn't understand you, the word can be tapped and corrected. 

Barbie


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, that must be a 4S or 5 you have. I have the I-phone 4 and to the left of my space bar is the button to go from letters to numbers.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

roofner said:


> The program also allows you to do extra features, you can launch Microsoft word.
> Save text, do a save as, within Microsoft Word. Send messages to your Facebook account with speech commands. You can email and send emails with voice commands.


You can do the same thing with Speech Recognition that is built into Windows 7.
Just an FYI. I use it every day.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Lee, I was just pulling your socks - not being from USA I assumed (perhaps wrongly?) that "N'awlins" is a distorted phonetic of "New Orleans", and if so, would your program 'understand' you - but just having fun! Rob


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I use the Dragon Dictation App on my ipad. It is a free app and works well enough for me to use it when writing ebooks. 

Pros: It is free and works well.

Con: It requires a wifi connection to work.

Bill


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh ok Rob! But you right, Nawlin's = New Orleans!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> Barb, that must be a 4S or 5 you have. I have the I-phone 4 and to the left of my space bar is the button to go from letters to numbers.


Hmmm my apologies. Yes, I do have the 4s. My kb has 2 buttons: 1 to go from alpha to numerical and between that and my space bar a little microphone. I figured they all would have it as my droid had it as well before I got the 4s. I didn't know what the changes were from 4 to 4s.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Hmmm my apologies. Yes, I do have the 4s. My kb has 2 buttons: 1 to go from alpha to numerical and between that and my space bar a little microphone. I figured they all would have it as my droid had it as well before I got the 4s. I didn't know what the changes were from 4 to 4s.


i only have a '3'...lol

Will have to check the HTC.....

PS - yes ,my HTC Android phone and Samsung tablet have that feature...You learn something new every day....LOL


----------

